# "synchronize folder.." does not sync anymore in LR CC 2015 2.1



## Clermond (Oct 12, 2015)

I updated to the latest version  LR CC 2015 2.1 on an iMac 5K OSX 10.10.5 (NOT El Capitan) and ctrl click on a folder does not work anymore. First it shows up all the number of new images found but when it gets to import I get the message "no photos or videos were found to import" Indeed no images are imported nor the subfolders were added. 
All I can do is "cmd shit I" import photo and video to import the new assets.

I can't believe Adobe added this bug? 


--
btw why the hell did they add this stupid new import dialog?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

It's been a frustrating time all round Clermond.  This bug simply got overlooked - it's quite specific - you have to be synchronising a folder that has subfolders and one of the checkboxes has to be unchecked.  

The trick is to check the Show Import Dialog before importing checkbox in the Synchronise dialog, and then it'll work correctly.


----------



## Clermond (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks so much, Victoria. That does the trick. I wonder if metadata are synced or not with unchecked importing checkbox?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2015)

Everything works exactly the same with that checkbox checked - it just allows you to override import settings if you choose to do so.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 12, 2015)

I found this same bug on my Win 10 pc last night; and found the work around. At least I'm glad to hear that it is a known bug.


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 1, 2018)

Having same problem with newest ver 7.1
I have folders on my ext. drive that LR will not sync and will not add the folder to the catalogue 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 1, 2018)

sam9051 said:


> I have folders on my ext. drive that LR will not sync and will not add the folder to the catalogue


Please describe exactly what you are trying to do. 'Synchronize folder' is an option that is available for a folder that is already in Lightroom, so "_will not add the folder to the catalogue_" makes me believe you are trying to do something else.


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 1, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Please describe exactly what you are trying to do. 'Synchronize folder' is an option that is available for a folder that is already in Lightroom, so "_will not add the folder to the catalogue_" makes me believe you are trying to do something else.



I created a new folder - outside of LR - using Mac finder - and now want to add this folder to my LR catalog- LR finds the photos but then import count goes down to zero and nothing happens 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 1, 2018)

sam9051 said:


> I created a new folder - outside of LR - using Mac finder - and now want to add this folder to my LR catalog- LR finds the photos but then import count goes down to zero and nothing happens


Sounds like these are images that Lightroom believes are already in the catalog. Are you sure there *new* images in that folder?


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 1, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Sounds like these are images that Lightroom believes are already in the catalog. Are you sure there *new* images in that folder?



Yes they are new photos 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2018)

When you do the "Synchronize Folder" command, make sure you check the box to "Show Import Dialog before Importing". Then in the resulting import screen, toggle between "New Photos" and "All Photos" (top centre of the centre panel).....does that change the display of the images?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 1, 2018)

You can't do the 'Synchronize Folder' command on a folder that is not already in Lightroom, and 'sam9051' said it is a new folder created outside of Lightroom in the Finder. So the question remains: how exactly are you trying to add this folder to Lightroom? Tell us step by step what you are trying to do.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 1, 2018)

Have you tried going to the parent folder of the one that you added, and then sync that parent folder?
That should also add the new folder.


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 2, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> Have you tried going to the parent folder of the one that you added, and then sync that parent folder?
> That should also add the new folder.



Nope. I tried this but This does not find the new folder 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2018)

I notice that you have *unchecked* 'Show import dialog before importing'. Have you read the thread at all before you posted? The thread is exactly about that: you must check this option because there is a bug.


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 2, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> I notice that you have *unchecked* 'Show import dialog before importing'. Have you read the thread at all before you posted? The thread is exactly about that: you must check this option because there is a bug.



I have tried this both ways - checked and in-checked -  it does not work either way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2018)

Have you tried to simply use 'Import photos and videos'? There is no reason to use 'Synchronize folder' to import a new folder. Select 'Add' at the top of the dialog so the photos are not moved or copied.


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 2, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Have you tried to simply use 'Import photos and videos'? There is no reason to use 'Synchronize folder' to import a new folder. Select 'Add' at the top of the dialog so the photos are not moved or copied.



Yes I have also tried this ... it does not work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2018)

Is 'Don't import suspected duplicates' checked? And can you post a screenshot of the import dialog?


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 2, 2018)

sam9051 said:


> Yes I have also tried this ... it does not work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I also have another folder that LR does recognize- but LR shows only one photo- even though there are 77 photos in the folder (which i see listed in the Mac Finder) 
Syncing does not work on this folder either- with the check box checked or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2018)

What kind of images are you trying to import? Raw? From which camera?


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 2, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> What kind of images are you trying to import? Raw? From which camera?



Raw from Nikon D750 - same kind as in all my other folders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2018)

OK, I'm out of ideas, but still waiting for that screenshot.


----------



## sam9051 (Jan 2, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> OK, I'm out of ideas, but still waiting for that screenshot.



Thanks !  Will send tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

